# SVS CS Ultra graphs WOOT



## 85daytona (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I got my REW up and running. This is using SVS CS Ultra with Samson S1000 with BFD DSP1100P. I am using a Galaxy calibrated Galaxy CM-140 and X-Fi Titanium sound card. This thing rocks I had to get rid of my 40Hz hump and I was able to easily do it thanks to all the great guys on this forum.

Before








After








I've got a lot more playing I can do but for now I am very happy with the results and flexibility of this setup. Next I want to try and get into waterfall plots and time delay stuff. I'm also considering buying another BFD to eq the the mains low frequency response.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats a good looking graph, those dang CS's are sweet for sure! Congrats on your results and I like that lower extension as well.:T


----------



## 85daytona (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. Unfortunately I only have one Ultra right now but I'm on the look out for another so my unused Samson channel can get put to work.:T The extension is from the port plug. I like the extra wall shaking oomph  Here is a graph with the port plug removed. Oh and this is the CS-Ultra with the newer driver (TV-12)


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Other than your sub looking a little "hot" it seems you have it in the right spot and you are getting an excellent response. I hope you find your second one for they are sweet and even though I run dual PBU's I prefer the Cylinder and will never understand why I didn't get them in the first place.


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

85daytona said:


> Well I got my REW up and running. This is using SVS CS Ultra with Samson S1000 with BFD DSP1100P. I am using a Galaxy calibrated Galaxy CM-140 and X-Fi Titanium sound card. This thing rocks I had to get rid of my 40Hz hump and I was able to easily do it thanks to all the great guys on this forum.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 27219
> ...


Looks good. Did you apply a big boost above 50 to flatten it out?


----------

